# Dummy help with Swan Lake? :-)



## moncas

Dear all,

First off, I'm sorry if I'm posting this on the wrong place? I hope not..

So to the Q.. 
I've been listening alot to this piano track on Spotify recently, and I'm pretty eager to learn it on piano myself. I've learned the "main theme", but this exact Spotify track includes a different(?) intro which I cannot seem to fint on any YouTube piano tutorials for the Swan Lake... Am I searching for something wrong? Is this intro originally not from the Swan Lake? 
Any experts out there who could tell me from which part of the Swan Lake it is taken from? 
..So I would know what to search for to find a tutorial on it? 






All help is highly appreciated!
In advance, thank you so much,

/Monica


----------

